# Starting BJJ



## TLDR20 (Jul 26, 2017)

So I finally took the plunge, I have started training Gracie Jiu-Jitsu. Having never done any martial arts as a kid and only really knowing what I learned from combatives in the Army(some SOCP, and LINES) I figured now was as good a time as any. 

Some take aways after my first few 6 lessons: 

My flexibility sucks. No ifs ands or buts... it is awful. I have concurrently started doing Yoga on the days I don't train and hope that it will improve rapidly, but it is bad.

I have been on a deadlifting kick in the gym recently and am now realizing I let my core fall way off the wagon. This goes with the above, but so far in JJ, it doesn't matter how strong I am in the big lifts, but how flexible and strong my hips and core are, which isn't very.

I absolutely fucking love rolling. I love the atmosphere of the gym, the supportive non competitive learning environment that it fosters. Coming from the Army background it is nice to have lots of chill chicks and dudes who just want to learn without going 100mph. 

This gym has a very disciplined structured approach, which makes it easy to want to go a lot, but makes sure you are progressing at a steady pace... I am a sucker for structure so this is perfect for me.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 26, 2017)

Hell yeah.  It's great to see someone catch the BJJ bug.

Get ready to tap to a lot of small folks, though.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 26, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Hell yeah.  It's great to see someone catch the BJJ bug.
> 
> Get ready to tap to a lot of small folks, though.



Yeah I believe it. There are some really talented flexible folks that would have no problem submitting me, I do have strength and weight on my side some of the time at least, when it isn't working against me.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 26, 2017)

Dude, that's awesome. Hit it 3-4 times a week and be disciplined- it's really rewarding, I love it for all the same reasons you do.

Is it a Gracie Barra, or one of the other lineages? Relson? Rickson?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 26, 2017)

@amlove21 I don't know the answer to that.


----------



## JV (Jul 26, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I have been on a deadlifting kick in the gym recently and am now realizing I let my core fall way off the wagon.



 I find deadlifting to help strengthen my core but I suppose it depends on how much weight you are using (heavier you go the more you use your core, etc). Have you tried using a medicine ball or foam roller? I find those help a lot.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 26, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> @amlove21 I don't know the answer to that.


Oh ok, I was just asking which gym you train at. All the Gracie's have different systems and train thensame system (slight variations) under the patriarchs of the house.


For example I train at Gracie Barra (name of my gym) and that systems overall dude is Carlos Gracie. What gym do you go to?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 26, 2017)

Baltimore Gracie Jiu Jitsu.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 26, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Baltimore Gracie Jiu Jitsu.


Awesome! Looks like a Relson line. 

Enjoy it man, glad you're getting 'the bug'.


----------



## compforce (Jul 27, 2017)

tap early, tap often.  Ego gets you hurt. 

I got caught in an armbar by a white belt (I was a white belt too), fought it off for over 5 minutes, along the way my other hand ended up trapped under his leg.  When I hit muscle failure I couldn't tap and he popped my elbow.  If I had tapped when I knew he had it, I wouldn't have had 6 months of pain.


----------



## Sendero (Jul 27, 2017)

I noticed Bernardo Faria is coming to do a seminar at your school.  I would love to attend his seminar.  

Mentioning flexibility, his game is based on leverage and pressure passing, so it might fit into what your natural gifts are.  I'm not that flexible and I use a lot of Bernardo's style of pressure passing and half guard sweeps.   

I'm in my late 30's and it helps me slow down younger more flexible guys.


----------



## CDG (Aug 3, 2017)

@amlove21 and I have talked about fighting/BJJ/MMA/etc for a couple years, and seeing D's post finally pushed me over the edge too.  I haven't done any training outside of military combatives, but I joined a Gracie Barra earlier this week. Been to two classes so far, and I'm having a great time.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 3, 2017)

@TLDR20 the yoga should help but don't rush the positions. I did yoga for about 10 years in my 30's & 40's and know people who've tried to do too much too soon and screwed up their backs. But very beneficial, physically and mentally, if done right.


----------



## CDG (Aug 20, 2017)

@TLDR20 , how's it going dude? I just finished up my third week, and I am having a fucking blast. I have already leaned out some, gained some flexibility, improved conditioning, and am starting to pick up techniques a little quicker. I wish I had gotten into this stuff a lot earlier in life. I love the chess match of rolling.  @amlove21 is probably sick of me texting him all the time after classes. Lol. "Bro, killer session tonight."


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 20, 2017)

CDG said:


> @TLDR20 , how's it going dude? I just finished up my third week, and I am having a fucking blast. I have already leaned out some, gained some flexibility, improved conditioning, and am starting to pick up techniques a little quicker. I wish I had gotten into this stuff a lot earlier in life. I love the chess match of rolling.  @amlove21 is probably sick of me texting him all the time after classes. Lol. "Bro, killer session tonight."



I went out of town then came back and worked 4 straight 12 1/2 hour shifts, so I just started back up yesterday. I love doing it. I am doing an 8 session a month deal to start out.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 20, 2017)

CDG said:


> @TLDR20 , how's it going dude? I just finished up my third week, and I am having a fucking blast. I have already leaned out some, gained some flexibility, improved conditioning, and am starting to pick up techniques a little quicker. I wish I had gotten into this stuff a lot earlier in life. I love the chess match of rolling.  @amlove21 is probably sick of me texting him all the time after classes. Lol. "Bro, killer session tonight."



Is yours Gracie combatives?


----------



## CDG (Aug 20, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I went out of town then came back and worked 4 straight 12 1/2 hour shifts, so I just started back up yesterday. I love doing it. I am doing an 8 session a month deal to start out.





TLDR20 said:


> Is yours Gracie combatives?



Nice. It's gotta be tough to fit classes in with your schedule. 

Yeah man, it's a Gracie Barra.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 20, 2017)

CDG said:


> Nice. It's gotta be tough to fit classes in with your schedule.
> 
> Yeah man, it's a Gracie Barra.



It really is. My spot has 2 classes per day, so if I work days I miss both...


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 17, 2018)

So, about a week ago I got my blue belt. That officially means I am fodder for my brown and black belts to go full speed on; and I am ok with that. 

But I also signed up for my first tourney. March 3. My goal is to win 1 match. Since I just got promoted, I’ll be the least experienced heavyweight in the class (under 208). 

So, that’s what it is! I’ll keep you all (the 3 or 4 of you) posted.


----------



## 256 (Feb 17, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> So, about a week ago I got my blue belt. That officially means I am fodder for my brown and black belts to go full speed on; and I am ok with that.
> 
> But I also signed up for my first tourney. March 3. My goal is to win 1 match. Since I just got promoted, I’ll be the least experienced heavyweight in the class (under 208).
> 
> So, that’s what it is! I’ll keep you all (the 3 or 4 of you) posted.



Good for you! I was given advise one time about the fighting arts from my Chief, "a black bet is just a white belt that never quit." Congrats.


----------



## Sendero (Mar 3, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> So, about a week ago I got my blue belt. That officially means I am fodder for my brown and black belts to go full speed on; and I am ok with that.
> 
> But I also signed up for my first tourney. March 3. My goal is to win 1 match. Since I just got promoted, I’ll be the least experienced heavyweight in the class (under 208).
> 
> So, that’s what it is! I’ll keep you all (the 3 or 4 of you) posted.



If you haven't competed yet, kick some ass.  If you have, I hope you did well and I look forward to hearing about it.

I try to compete a few times a year and feel it's important to understand and feel the difference.


----------



## compforce (Mar 3, 2018)

my dog likes to fight from her back BJJ style.  She caught another dog that was being really rough in an oma plata and threw him...   it was hilarious, I wish I had been recording.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 3, 2018)

Sendero said:


> If you haven't competed yet, kick some ass.  If you have, I hope you did well and I look forward to hearing about it.
> 
> I try to compete a few times a year and feel it's important to understand and feel the difference.


Man, thanks for holding me to task on that one!

So, the tournament was today. I took first in my weight class (ultra heavy blue belt). Before anyone gets real excited... Here's the story.

For those that don't know, there aren't a ton of big dudes floating around the BJJ world. I am not huge by any means, but I walk around about 205. Initially, I was a heavyweight in my newly-minted blue belt division.

There weren't any other blue belt heavyweights. Or super heavy (up to 225). There was, though, one ultra heavy (226 and up, no weight limit). Dude's name is Cam, and he rolls at my home gym. He's truly an inspirational dude, started off close to 300 and over a year at the gym has lost 50 lbs and has basically changed his life thanks to BJJ. So the Gracie Barra team tried to come up with a way to get myself and Cam some other people to roll against.

There just wasn't a good answer. There weren't any heavy/super/ultra purple belts, and the white belt division was a couple guys that have been rolling for a couple months that Cam and I both outweighed.

The solution was that Cam and I would roll against each other in a best 2 of 3 match set. I let him play his game too much in the first match, but won 12-0 on points. The second match I felt great about my roll, and hit him with an armbar about a minute in.

It was a great experience, and we have 2 more local GB events this year I want to hit, along with a couple no-gi events.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 3, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> I am not huge by any means, but I walk around about 205. Initially, I was a heavyweight in my newly-minted blue belt division.


How tall are you?


----------



## CDG (Mar 3, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> How tall are you?


He's about 6'0", without heels.


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 3, 2018)

CDG said:


> He's about 6'0", without heels.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA shit. That's funny. 

And he's right- he's always right.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 3, 2018)

CDG said:


> He's about 6'0", without heels.



I'm 6.2 in stilettos...or at least I was at prom.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 12, 2018)

There are a number of good schools around me.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 11, 2019)

I started BJJ recently!


----------



## amlove21 (May 11, 2019)

Marine0311 said:


> I started BJJ recently!


Good job you boot ass MF! 

I know we’ve talked about it, but you’ve been st it for about 6 months now- what do you like/dislike about it? 

What are some good unintended 2nd/3rd order effects? Sleeping better? Community?


----------



## Marine0311 (May 11, 2019)

I like the place I train at, the BJJ culture, the positive environment, the learning of the ground game, the elements of judo and wrestling.  I have gotten praise from the Master and the other black belts on how I am doing well and catching on quick with most of the material , some things such as hip escape will take time and that's ok.

I dislike being judo thrown. I am sore more often but I also have alot of mileage on my body.

2nd and 3rd order effects are I seem to be leaner very quickly from sweating bucket.
. I feel stronger in my mind and body. Knowing how to choke is an awesome power of sorts. I " feel" strong.

Overall I am happy to have continued my martial arts journey here.


----------



## 61J/L (May 11, 2019)

Anyone here in the DMV area got a good BJJ gym recommendation? I started many years ago when I was a weakling. Now that I feel solid, am willing to try again.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 25, 2020)

Update

I have been on the BJJ path for a year.

I really enjoy it....alot. I show up and hour before class just to enjoy the energy of the school.
I have gone to some open mats
I go 3x to 5x depending on how my body feels.


----------



## Arf (Jan 25, 2020)

compforce said:


> tap early, tap often.  Ego gets you hurt.
> 
> I got caught in an armbar by a white belt (I was a white belt too), fought it off for over 5 minutes, along the way my other hand ended up trapped under his leg.  When I hit muscle failure I couldn't tap and he popped my elbow.  If I had tapped when I knew he had it, I wouldn't have had 6 months of pain.




When it comes to joints, especially legs, just tap. If it’s a choke then let him/her go ahead and struggle.

Disclaimer: I claim zero responsibility if you do not wake up.


----------



## Andrebrazlumber (Jan 25, 2020)

Awesome 
It is a good practice.


----------



## compforce (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## amlove21 (Sep 9, 2020)

So it’s been a LONG time since I rolled. I’m back in Albuquerque for a bit, got the invite to a sneaky mat session- let me tell you, I am NOT in fighting shape.

You forget how certain things are just irreplaceable in your training- try as you’d like, the only way to not be gassed at jits is to do a lot of jits.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 7, 2020)

Went to my first class last night with some work colleagues. Really enjoyed it, great environment and everyone was very friendly and helpful. 

I think the predominant thought was "how the hell..." followed by either "did that just happen" or "am I in a choke hold?!"

Really enjoyed it and I'll go back. I quite like the technical aspect of it. 

My knees look like I've been working at the business end of a bukkake video.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 8, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> Went to my first class last night with some work colleagues. Really enjoyed it, great environment and everyone was very friendly and helpful.
> 
> I think the predominant thought was "how the hell..." followed by either "did that just happen" or "am I in a choke hold?!"
> 
> ...


Hell yea!!!!!!! Welcome man!


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 8, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> So it’s been a LONG time since I rolled. I’m back in Albuquerque for a bit, got the invite to a sneaky mat session- let me tell you, I am NOT in fighting shape.
> 
> You forget how certain things are just irreplaceable in your training- try as you’d like, the only way to not be gassed at jits is to do a lot of jits.


The problem with starting out after long breaks is wanting to throw up 47 seconds into the first 5 minute session. #Imgoodboysseeyounextweek


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 8, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> The problem with starting out after long breaks is wanting to throw up 47 seconds into the first 5 minute session. #Imgoodboysseeyounextweek


"You can say you're "in shape" all you want. I'll believe it when I see you go 5 rounds back to back with a 1 minute break in between."- Me, to myself, any time I think I am in good shape.


----------



## Archangel27 (Mar 30, 2022)

It's definitely nice to get into it.  I did some kickboxing at the start of the new year but I think I prefer BJJ now that I think about it.  Definitely a bigger adrenaline rush imo.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2022)

Hoping this video fits in this thread…this citizen probably saved the cop‘s life.


----------

